# Goose/Duck Calling Lessons



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I find it odd I guess that people pay hundreds each year for musical instrument lessons. However most call makers sell videos and cds. I would think some would pay for lessons from a great caller. Videos and CDs are great but they don't tell you what you are doing wrong and how to fix it. Maybe an untapped market?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

not to shabby of an idea. I know when i have a kid and he comes home from school and says "i want to learn how to play an instrument" im gonna hand him/her a short reed and say "start practicing"


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Even if I won the lotto, it still wouldn't be enough money to make me a good caller.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:lol: Dale I am sure you can rock it out on the call!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

Nope sorry Leo I'm short reed impaired.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is a short reed harder then a flute? I tried blowing a flute for two years and gave up on it, then I switched to a short reed and dominated. Though it would be nice to get personal help for a pro.


----------



## jameshogate24 (Nov 24, 2007)

can someone tell me how to be a good goose caller


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

its hard to do over the internet.



> Is a short reed harder then a flute? I tried blowing a flute for two years and gave up on it, then I switched to a short reed and dominated. Though it would be nice to get personal help for a pro.


usually flutes are easier to blow than short reed calls. but after blowing a short reed for the last three years, i can not blow a flute. i have tried multiple times. i just can not get it after using a short reed so much.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

two types of good callers IMO, one is a stage caller and one is a hunter, i know that they intertwine, but so people do their stage in the feild,


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Nope sorry Leo I'm short reed impaired.


Don't feel like you are all alone. I suck on them as well and I am the best caller in our group!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

i am pretty good with a flute, however the shortreed is the ultimate. i however am still learning the basics with the shortie(struggling). i think the flute is easy compared to the shortreed....my .02 worth. :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

are there any more notes on the short reed then the cluck, moan, double cluck, and the growel?


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Had a guy come up to me when I was trying out a new Tim Grounds that asked if he could come with me cuz none of his guys can call and all I could think was you poor guy if you want me to come along to do the calling you are in a world of hurt.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

why do people always think so down on their calling? no saying that you should brag up the world, but I have heard many good and some great callers thinking that they are bad. I wouldnt consider myself good but, i call the birds in so i cant be that bad. Im just wondering if there are any more calls with the short reed. I have the cluck, double cluck, moan, and growel down.


----------



## Pitboss (Sep 8, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> why do people always think so down on their calling? no saying that you should brag up the world, but I have heard many good and some great callers thinking that they are bad. I wouldnt consider myself good but, i call the birds in so i cant be that bad. Im just wondering if there are any more calls with the short reed. I have the cluck, double cluck, moan, and growel down.


to be a good caller you must first have confidence in yourself, if you tell yourself that your bad then you will be, and second you must have the courage to let it rip and see what happens. Can't learn unless you try. And to be honest you don't need much more the the cluck, moan,murmur and feeding gavel to kill geese


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Pitboss said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > why do people always think so down on their calling? no saying that you should brag up the world, but I have heard many good and some great callers thinking that they are bad. I wouldnt consider myself good but, i call the birds in so i cant be that bad. Im just wondering if there are any more calls with the short reed. I have the cluck, double cluck, moan, and growel down.
> ...


I agree totally with that. It's like I use to tell guys when I shot skeet a lot; "if you walk up there and stand flatfooted and think you're gonna miss, more than likely, you are." Get your head in it and believe in yourself. I don't think ducks and geese are nearly as critical as people are, of other people's calling skills.

Good luck
Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

thanks, i figured that, those were it, but i wasnt sure though. you are totally right about having confidence. "think bad, do bad... think good, do good" Its important for everybody doing anything, have the confidence, but dont be over confident. Even when your calling, some times the best call isnt one at all.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

The Fargo Parks put on a class for goose calling about 2 weeks before the pre-season opner. THey charge $10 for one 2 hour class. It helped me out alot. They bring in 2 guys to tech a class limited to 15 or 20 people. You don't get alot of one on one with the guys but they will get you in the right direction and for $10 you don't go wrong. They only do this once a year in late Oct. You can get on there website sometime in August and sign up. :beer:


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> why do people always think so down on their calling? no saying that you should brag up the world, but I have heard many good and some great callers thinking that they are bad. I wouldnt consider myself good but, i call the birds in so i cant be that bad. Im just wondering if there are any more calls with the short reed. I have the cluck, double cluck, moan, and growel down.


I finally decided to break down and buy a quality (i.e. spendy) short reed. The guy walked up when I was trying them out, I've practiced, practiced, got looks from people when I'm sitting at Silver Lake trying to mimic the live goose sounds I hear, watched a dvd and now my brother has started calling me the "goose whisperer." This from the guy that used to tell me to shut up. Confidence is everything, but you've got to put the time in to get the confidence. I've not perfected it yet, but I'm getting there. The one call that's giving me the hardest time is the comeback.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What's a comeback sound like? That long, drawn out, emphatic, eee-orr sounding honk?
See how much I know. :lol: 
Dan


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah definately epxlain the comeback. also what dvd did you get?? I have been looking a for one. I just had a friend teach me but i think that i need more of a guidence. though i did call in alot of geese by myself, though once in awhile i did scare a flock or two.. Im sure no body has done that :beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

though once in awhile i did scare a flock or two


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

your not alone :wink:


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

> Yeah definately epxlain the comeback


Best way to explain it is "eeyah, eeyah" into the call, gruting the ee and just air on the yah. My duaghter call it the cowboy call.


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

the comeback is a very excited, ****** off noise. its a cluck/moan really drawn out or a moan/cluck. you can also mix in double clucks with this.


----------

